# scotts 20hp/50" made by Murray tranny issues



## nzee (Jun 9, 2013)

I picked up a Scotts 20hp/50" garden tractor w/ a briggs & straton made by Murray model #50563x8 for $600 bucks about a moth ago, well the more I use it the slower it gets.. when I got it, reverse was really slow and forward was what it is now. I tried to manipulate the linkage to get more out of it but that didn't work, so what I did was bend a piece of metal that was under the foot peddle that didn't allow me to push the reverse side of the peddle down far enough, it worked, but I know something's wrong. Id like to know if I can service the transaxle or if there something I can do besides hiring someone to fix it for me, don't want to put it in the shop. and any advice?


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum!..nzee.. Have you tried purging the trans?


----------



## nzee (Jun 9, 2013)

is that when you disengage the trans and pump the peddle from forward to reverse?


----------



## BBY_Murray (Jun 14, 2011)

nzee said:


> I picked up a Scotts 20hp/50" garden tractor w/ a briggs & straton made by Murray model #50563x8 for $600 bucks about a moth ago, well the more I use it the slower it gets.. when I got it, reverse was really slow and forward was what it is now. I tried to manipulate the linkage to get more out of it but that didn't work, so what I did was bend a piece of metal that was under the foot peddle that didn't allow me to push the reverse side of the peddle down far enough, it worked, but I know something's wrong. Id like to know if I can service the transaxle or if there something I can do besides hiring someone to fix it for me, don't want to put it in the shop. and any advice?


This tractor has the problematic VST-205 series transaxle. Here is some info on the possible fix.

http://bbymurrayarchives.freeforums.org/vst-205-transaxle-troubleshoot-and-repair-thread-t631.html


----------



## nzee (Jun 9, 2013)

sounds like I need to replace the bellows and hope for the best... thank you for the help. btw where do I get the bellows kit?


----------



## BBY_Murray (Jun 14, 2011)

nzee said:


> sounds like I need to replace the bellows and hope for the best... thank you for the help. btw where do I get the bellows kit?


http://www.outdoordistributors.com/static/tecumseh-engines/TEC-799030.html


----------

